# Watery Eye diseases



## arif_maria (Feb 20, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...24825899.90894.100001906232840&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...24825899.90894.100001906232840&type=1&theater

plz tell me what is the diseases & treatment.

can i use virkon-s for drinking water???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

vikron-s is a cleaner for the loft. not a medication. Im not sure what the bird in the picture has but his eye cere or wattle depending on what you call it..looks a bit puffy but not red. does he have an upper respitory infection? here is a symtom checker to at least beable to guess what may be going on. 
http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php


----------



## arif_maria (Feb 20, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> vikron-s is a cleaner for the loft. not a medication. Im not sure what the bird in the picture has but his eye cere or wattle depending on what you call it..looks a bit puffy but not red. does he have an upper respitory infection? here is a symtom checker to at least beable to guess what may be going on.
> http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php


thanks spirit wings for replying.

in my loft most of the young birds are effected.
they have watery eye problem & some of them have also GREENISH DROPPING.
i also suffered from PMV diseases.i did B1 vaccine to all pigeon.most of them will recover for after vaccination.
but after 3-4 days young pigeons again suffered from watery eye & greenish dropping.

i visited your website.i think it's "Salmonellosis" diseases.
i live in INDIA.
*In INDIA Ampicillin trihydrate is available...tell me the quantity of Ampicillin trihydrate for each pigeon per day.

*livimun is not available but ginseng extract is available.tell me the quantity of ginseng extract for each pigeon per day.

plz reply


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't know the amount each bird should get. Iam sorry.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Arif,
It looks like either a One-eye cold or early stages of Ornithosis.Since you being in India,i know it wont be easy for you to do any tests.I will suggest you to treat for ornithosis.Green poop also means,the bird is not taking any food and its starving.
If the bird is not taking food and looks ill,it may well be the beginning of ornithosis.Dont waste time using eye drops or any other medicines,its not good enough.
Treatment :
1.Doxycycline 30 mg once daily for 10 days(Buy a 100 mg tablet and give 1/3rd daily)
2.Separate the bird,or else it will spread to all your birds.
3.Wash your hands with soap,it affects Humans too.
Make sure,you give the treatment for full 10 days even if the bird improves and looks good in 4-5 days time.If you are not giving the treatment for 10 days,it will come back again and it will be even more worse


----------



## arif_maria (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks 4 reply Dr.boney
how r u deleted ur facebook profile?i send a friend request.
ok plz tell me Doxycycline & Doxycycline -T is same medicine??
if not plz tell me some brand name of Doxycycline -T

how Ornithosis effected human???plz tell me


----------

